

Win a $3K/Month Saas Business - dawie
https://contest.io/c/qu6hwcgx
This is your chance to grow an existing Software as a Service (SAAS) business AND take 50% of the profits while working with an already established, proven and profitable business. It’s a once in a lifetime opportunity that will shift everything you know about starting and growing a successful business.
======
koos
Awesome. I just entered the Contest.

Dane Maxwell makes $500K a year from his bootstrapped Saas businesses. He also
runs a program called: "The Foundation"

